# Never ending sneezing, coughing runny nose - Help



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

:hair: 
I have had so many problems this year with my new goats and upper respirtory issues. I just dont know anymore what to treat with with. :GAAH: 
I have used naxcel, nuflor and Baytril and they seem to get over it then next thing I know someone else starts with the runny nose and coughing then another one and another one.
The goats are grouped in ages 8-10weeks and 5-6 months and in the older group it's the Nubian that cant seem to get over it and it makes is voice sound funny.
Can anyone tell me what works for them and what doseage? When I gave naxcel I gave double the dose because researched on the Internet and it suggest not to follow dosage on the bottle.
Help..the cost of treating them over and over is killing me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if it is just some runny noses you can try some VetRx in their nose for a couple days. You could also just be dealing with allergies if it is the same goat over and over again. 

I like LA 200 for a respiratory infection as it is a one to two day treatment and it "kicks butt" like no other!

Dosage is 1cc per 20lbs it does sting so if you can get the Biomycin that doesn't sting

is their chest rattling at all or just some coughing? because it could be lung worms with the cough. Have they been wormed recently with something like ivermectin?


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I had the younger ones treated for lice, but I forget what they used. I know it was a shot. I did get some different dewormer from the Vet and I forget the name, but it is purple and smells like medicine so I'm sure it will be a fight to get them to take it. :GAAH: 
I almost wonder if it is not something they got from the breeder because I have never had an issue with my first goats that I have had a year and all the new ones came from the same breeder and already had the runny nose and crusty eyes.
I was thinking it was the weather to blame with colder at night and really hot in the day.
I'm so frustrated with the group and I need to move the boys in with the other older boys, but dont want to spread whatever this is with the herd.
I have biomycin, but the needle is so big I have a hard time poking them.  
Does LA 200 use a big needle too? I might have to get some of that, but I hate to hear them scream after the shot. I'm a real chicken with it comes to giving shots too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you could be dealing with shipping fever. Have you checked for a temp? a normal temp is 101.5 to 104.0 

I use 3/4inch and a 22gage for all my shots


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

No temp on any of them or should I say all in the 103 range. Before I did all this research on goats my Vet many times and many Drs told me a goat had a "high fever" and would give them a shot and their temp would be in the 103 range. In fact they told me my last goat could not be disbudded because she had a high fever of 104. 
Makes me wonder how much they really know about goats. :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

vets dont really know much about goats. I just found a goat vet and I am so happy! but they are rare


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What type of bedding are you using? Are you in a dusty area? If you are in a dusty area it might be wise to wet things down to keep the dust down. Never use cedar for bedding on any animal from rodent to livestock. It WILL upset the respiratory track on animals. Pine or straw are great for bedding but in warmer months you need to change it very frequently to keep insects out of it. In my main barn I don't use bedding in the warm months. This also helps elminate dust from beddings. Good luck, hope things turn around for you soon.


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

The Vet gave them second shot of baytril and finally everyone looks healthy. I'm keeping my fingers crossed they stay that way so I dont have anymore Vet bills this month. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh good. Sometimes it is so hard to figure things out as you can't talk to them :GAAH:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

In case the Baytril does not work long-term, we use homeopathics to treat respiratory problems and pretty much everything else. A good book is "Goats: Homeopathic Medicine" by Dr. George Macleod. There is all kinds of descriptions of illnesses & what homeopathics to use that will help. Homeopathics treat the whole problem, not just mask it over like antibiotics. They work great.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not discounting homepathics but you cant say that anitbiotics just mask over the problem. 

An antibiotic is actually something that works to kill the bacteria, it doesnt just mask it. 

Not all antibiotics will work to kill the bacteria hence the need for different kinds. just my :2cents:


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

Years ago I picked up a bug at one of the shows. Ran blood work for virus titers for BRSV. Did have to use antibiotics for the animals that ran a temp and had pneumonia symptoms not once but additional times is they relapsed. Other herds in the were affected too. This took months to run its course. Not all my goats got the bug but did develop antibodies (titers) against the virus. I am talking at least 6 months for some of the animals. I believe I had some does abort because of the high temps. Makes you not want to show! 
Sue


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I didn't mean it like that. But the antibiotics do not "heal from the inside out" as homeopathics do. Antibiotics may make the problem "go away" but it does not treat it so it will stay away permanently. There is a reason for them to be ill and constantly coughing, sneezing, etc. . . . for it to keep returning, the homeopathic will help treat it in a way so it does not return.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

in this instance I totaly agree. But there are times when you treat like uterine infections or the like and they are not on average reacurring problems but a once and done type of thing. 

I have nothing against Homepathy it is actually something I want to learn more about. I am just big on specifics and not a general blanket statement. Call it a petpieve of mine if you will.


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

My goats have had a mild case of the sniffles for a while now and Olga and her daughter have had pink eye. I've treated Olga's pink eye with LA200 and now I am starting to give the other sick goats LA200. Within three days Olga's eye cleared up dramatically and is now 99% healed. I just gave the other goats their antibiotics and they are all starting to get better. I highly second Stacey's recommendation of LA200.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is definitely true regarding uterine infections and the like, I have nothing at all against antibiotics and use them when needed. Just that when it's a problem that keeps coming up, then it's good to look into the natural way of healing. Hopefully it won't come back. . . .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the thing with antibiotics is it kills the good stuff and the bad - and does leave other affects that are hidden, and then can show up later in life. But you won't think it is the antibiotic because it may show up years later. I know I have effects from when I had antibiotis as a kid that are showing up now, they weakened my immune system to the point where I have lots of allergies now. Now there were other factors but the antibiotics were one of them.

I do keep antibiotics on hand and do use them occasionally because I am not totally confident that I know which homeopathic, herbal remedies to give. And there ARE some instances where they are needed. 

My .02 cents.


----------



## LoveMyGoats (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried giving them a penicillin shot? that is what we give our goats when they are coughing and have a runnynoses.
the dosage is
2mL for every 150 lb. By subcutaneous injection only.


----------

